# pirya biten



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Can someone please help me diagnosing what the white fluff is around where he was bitern it wasent there when he first got bittern.
Any advice would be great


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I can barely tell what I'm looking at but, "white fluff", or a cottony growth is fungus. Try knocking it out with salt first before medicating. Check the pinned area above for DonH's salt reccomendations.

*Moved to disease, parasite and injury*


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Is that part of the anal fin that is hanging off? Basically it looks like you have a chunk of flesh with some fin hanging off that has gone bad with fungus. It looks like there is only a bit of skin holding it on so there is no way that chunk is going to stick back on or heal.

As the others have said, I would treat forfungus and try and remove that bad chunk and let the wound heal over before the fungus spreads to it.


----------



## Matt_UK (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, comparing this to how it did look - attached, i'd say your right - fungus.



















Then again is it fresh meat growing back?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what has happened is that the little piece hanging off is dead tissue, therefore you are getting a build up of fungus on it. treat with salt and hopefully the fungus will not spread to the healthly flesh and that piece will fall off soon.

Joe


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks guys for the help.
I decided to take him out of the tank and take off the fungal area it was a bit helta skelta but he seems ok.
Treated him to his own personal salt bath straight after his snip.
The bit you guys were looking at was his anal fin i hope it grows back.
Regards Rich.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Rich_UK said:


> Thanks guys for the help.
> I decided to take him out of the tank and take off the fungal area it was a bit helta skelta but he seems ok.
> Treated him to his own personal salt bath straight after his snip.
> The bit you guys were looking at was his anal fin i hope it grows back.
> Regards Rich.


 my red's grew back completely and he had the same exact bite. it'll be fine a few weeks.

Joe


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha's have an amazing recovery rate,


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

when I saw the first pic I thought it was a shrimp tail :laugh: hope he heals soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi guys,
Will keep you all updated on its recovery and post a pic up tomoz of where i have snipped off it's anal fin and take week by week recovery photos to shore hopefull improvments of injury.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That looks nasty,but he'll recover.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi guys,
Here is a pic after his small op.
His injury was last sat.
After op i put him in his own salt bath and now starting from today i am adding melafix.
Will keep updated to show healing speed.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is pick after 1 week since injury.
I have been treating him with pond melifix for about 6 days.
Them seems to be good tissue growth after just a week.
Will keep you posted on his healing powers.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

The wound is looking good!









Great to see the new growth coming in!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hopefully he works out good, did they bite his ass off??


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

> hopefully he works out good, did they bite his ass off??


Im not to shore if they did. But it looks like it's in the right spot.
Could that cause any problems for his digestive system?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Im not to shore if they did. But it looks like it's in the right spot.
> Could that cause any problems for his digestive system?


i think he will be o.k,one of my piraya's had the same thing,same bite same place.
he is completely fine now,cant even tell,it has been maybe two monthes


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

that's awesome, i only hope that mine will have that same growth rate if that would ever happen.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Rich_UK said:


> > hopefully he works out good, did they bite his ass off??
> 
> 
> Im not to shore if they did. But it looks like it's in the right spot.
> Could that cause any problems for his digestive system?


 It looks to me like it just missed the anus so hopefully it should be fine!


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Melifix and frequent water changes always worked for my fungus problems. Looks like you've got it well handled. Nice piraya!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Best of luck to you bro!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

hope everything turns out good


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi guys,
Things seem to be going well on the healing of his anal fin and body.








This pic is week 2 after his nastey bite.
It is showing good tissue growth and is reparing well.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

will that fin grow back? or just the tissue.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

With the proper care you're giving him he looks great and is on a road to a great recovery! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

> will that fin grow back? or just the tissue.


I am not 100% certain about that i guess i will just have to wait and see.
I will be posting more pics as the week goes on to show more growth.


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like you got it whooped, the healing process is doing good









good job


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

thats looks really nasty


----------



## ~AQUAMAN~ (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG!!!! OUCH.....

ZOE


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi guys this is 3 weeks since bite and is healing better than i expected.
The healing of these fish is amazing no matter had bad the bite looks they just seem to shrug it off and go about their normal day.


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

It'll grow back. One of my natts had a similar bite a couple of months ago. I thought it'll never grow back. Now i can barely tell who got bitten.


----------

